# Bunny pees on me!



## jillass (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi! 2 weeks ago I got a 10 week old Holland Lop baby and Siddhartha is such a little sweetheart. She runs around binkying happily, and lays on the couch with me for hours just vegging out, hopping into my arms and licking my chin and nose while I study (awwww)

I love her dearly, there's one thing I really want to change. I've been starting to litter train her, and bring her litter box onto the couch with us when we're sitting together. She chomps on her hay in the box, and will sit there happily and then hop over to me, jump into my lap, and pee on me. She poops in the box, and uses it while she's in her cage. Apparently though, my leg is a much more appealing spot. What do I do?! I'm so sick of doing laundry!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 2, 2008)

Perhaps you are "territory" ....MINE ALL MINE!!!:biggrin2:
Some one has a better answer, I'm sure... They're boogers when they're little, tho. Evie has been known to back right up into me like she wants to cuddle, then pees...

BTW> Siddhartha is the single-most awesome rabbit name I've heard in a while!!!


----------



## Amy27 (Nov 2, 2008)

I would pick her up when she does it and immediately put her in her litter box. That's the only thing I can think of. I also imagine since she is young and you recently got her hopefully she will get better. 

I also wonder like the other poster said if she is marking you as hers. Does she urinate outside her box when she is caged? Or only when she is laying with you on the couch?


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 2, 2008)

Our Netherland Dwarf Benjamin has a litterbox in his cage that's only for lounging and eating hay. It's full of hay and he makes a little nest in there, sleeps, lounges, chews the hay, etc. It's never dirty. He has a second litterbox (near the edge of his territory--ie near the gate that separates his room from Tony and Muffin's room--and that's where he does his business. Maybe she'd like a hay bed to sleep in and a separate litterbox w/o hay in it (ie with pelleted litter) for a potty? You could fill a shoebox with hay and use something else in the litterpan you currently have. Also when you see she's squatting or such to get ready, pick her up and put her in the box! There's also the wipe-it-up-with-paper-towel-and-put-soiled-towel-in-litterbox trick.

cute bun-bun, btw.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 3, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Perhaps you are "territory" ....MINE ALL MINE!!!:biggrin2:




I can agree with this firstly. Then I would consider moving the litter, but close to the couch and see what happens.

Best bet is to do the hanging on the couch with the pan near by *after* being spayed. That's when you'll have the best results as far as litter training and behavior.

I will tell you though, that we've had Snuff out on the couch and after about 15 mins, he either starts digging, which means he needs to pee or will just do it. Some buns are known to love to pee on soft things, such as our beds:grumpy:.


----------

